# Supply/Substitute Teaching in Abu Dhabi



## playhookie

Are there any supply/substitute teaching agencies in Abu Dhabi? I'm moving next week (my husband is already out there working) and will be looking for some part-time/occasional work to keep busy/make some friends/get to know the place. 

I'm a fully qualified and experienced secondary school teacher (UK qualifications: BSc, PGCE, MA - been teaching for 8 years). Is supply work available and is it paid well/ok? As I don't need sponsoring/relocation package and I've got a good set of qualifications, I'm hoping for a decent daily wage.

Should I just send my CV round to all the British schools?

Thanks for reading/replying.


----------



## sweetestnell

Are you still looking for supply work in Abu Dhabi


----------



## playhookie

Yes - do you know how to go about applying for it?


----------



## sweetestnell

Good Morning,
I am a Grade 4 form teacher in Abu Dhabi, in an IB curriculum school.

Due to a family illness I need to take a few weeks leave to travel home and am looking for a sub to cover my post until I get back.

Please let me know if you are interested and maybe be can meet to discuss this further.
Regards,


----------



## playhookie

I'm a secondary teacher (mostly A-level/sixth form as well), so I think primary may be somewhat out of my league! Sorry not to be able to help, and I hope your family gets better soon. 

On a related note - are you expected to find your own cover person? Do the schools not have a person in charge of finding/organising cover?


----------



## itsmejake

playhookie said:


> Are there any supply/substitute teaching agencies in Abu Dhabi? I'm moving next week (my husband is already out there working) and will be looking for some part-time/occasional work to keep busy/make some friends/get to know the place.
> 
> I'm a fully qualified and experienced secondary school teacher (UK qualifications: BSc, PGCE, MA - been teaching for 8 years). Is supply work available and is it paid well/ok? As I don't need sponsoring/relocation package and I've got a good set of qualifications, I'm hoping for a decent daily wage.
> 
> Should I just send my CV round to all the British schools?
> 
> Thanks for reading/replying.


You are very well qualified and should be applying for a proper teaching position. Apply to the British schools and see how you get on. If your not too picky, you could also apply to the other "British curriculum" schools!


----------

